# Ideal Tuff tote.



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Those things are the best, if I ever go back to service I'm buying one!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MattMc said:


> Got my Ideal Tuff Tote Ultimate tool carrier today. I am pretty happy with it too. I was able to cut out a few unnecessary tools, while still having enough room for all my normal everyday stuff, and cutting out a few pounds of toolbag/tools. I have wanted to get one for about 10 years, and finally decided it was time. I also have my standard leather electricians ideal pouch from my original first electrical tool set. I am definately in favour of this set up.



Looks good maybe you will start a trend...:thumbup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I think I've tried every conveivable tool holder concept, now. The problem with the 'ultimate tool carrier' and other tray-type carriers is that if they tip over everything goes all over the place. This is an issue in the service van.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I think I've tried every conveivable tool holder concept, now. *The problem with the 'ultimate tool carrier' and other tray-type carriers is that if they tip over everything goes all over the place. This is an issue in the service van.*


I have a spot my tool bag goes and there is a hook to put the handle on so it can't tip over.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have a spot my tool bag goes and there is a hook to put the handle on so it can't tip over.


Yeah sure, like you use tools...


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have a spot my tool bag goes and there is a hook to put the handle on so it can't tip over.


 That's a good idea. I have to do something similar with my buckets.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have a spot my tool bag goes and there is a hook to put the handle on so it can't tip over.


That's one of my standard approaches with my tough tote, or I just make sure its wedged into a spot where it can't possibly tip over.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

For $5.00 and some scrap plywood I can buy a new plastic bucket and put a plywood lid on it and I can sit on it. We call them Goat Roping Buckets. And I can cray all the tools I need.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Well ok go ahead and use your bucket. I think I've been in this trade long enough to be rewarded with a nice pouch and it was either a tuff tote which I've wanted for snout 10 years or more, or a veto pack which would get too full and heavy. I have had a bucket pouch with the liner didn't like it here it's more of a plumber's thing. Also I am sick of canvas pouches too a tuff tote is going to last a long time.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted a Tuff-tote forever, but it just seems to small to hold all the tools i use often. My hacksaw comes to mind, not to mention my box of drill bits and 1/4 bits. They are sweet looking though.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Yeah they aren't the biggest pouch out there. Bu if you ask me power tools and cordless tools drill bits all of that stuf should be kept seperate from the tool pouch. I keep kind of a duffle bag for all of that stuff.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the Ideal tuff tote and love it but I am going to sell it and get this bag, more room and it's a nice bag. A guy working for me got one after I told him about it. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Yes it could have more space, I agree, I am trying to cut down on extra unnecessary tools so that my tool bag is lighter so to me it's a good fit. That pouch in your link looks pretty cool I had looked at that one. I am not even sure that that is available in my area without ordering online. I like the new tote though easy to organize, and tuff.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is my bag with everything


----------

